

Today's SCOTUS decision allows US to restore copyright to public domain works - ldayley
http://volokh.com/2012/01/18/golan-v-holder/comment-page-1/

======
BillSaysThis
Not being a lawyer I probably misunderstand but isn't this ex post facto
lawmaking, something explicitly barred by the Constitution? Text searching the
decision did not turn up the phrase ex post...

------
mdaniel
Sheesh, can we not catch a damn break?

I didn't read the brief because I don't speak Legalese, but if it is true I
cannot fathom what the thinking was behind such a decision.

